# My boy in retirement.



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

He's lovely.. love that green grass- wish we had it! Don't get close to it even in Summer. 
Looks like he still has that muscle tone


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

He looks very healthy for his age 
Beautiful horse you have


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

DuffyDuck said:


> He's lovely.. love that green grass- wish we had it! Don't get close to it even in Summer.
> Looks like he still has that muscle tone


He still gets ridden but not in competition. He loves his stomach...LOL.

You know what they say...the way to a man's heart is through his stomach !!!!!!!!


----------



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

I think he looks fabulous for 19!! YOu can tell he gets very well taken care of!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

He's soooo shiney and purty!! A beautiful boy!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

He looks great!!!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Jake and Dai said:


> He's soooo shiney and purty!! !



LOL

I think that is called testosterone......:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Spyder said:


> LOL
> 
> I think that is called testosterone......:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA fair point!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice boy


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

He looks GREAT! The better you work them in their older years the more they thrive  I wouldnt say he was 19! Congrats!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Has he got soundness issues? 19 is pretty young for retirement from competition. Heck, the median age for horses in the 72 (last time I checked these stats) Olympics was 18. These were horses at the top end of the competitive world. 

Just wondering, he is lovely.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Allison Finch said:


> Has he got soundness issues? 19 is pretty young for retirement from competition. Heck, the median age for horses in the 72 (last time I checked these stats) Olympics was 18. These were horses at the top end of the competitive world.
> 
> Just wondering, he is lovely.



Nope was never unsound. I just can't ride anymore and the BOer's daughter is busy with boyfriends so only gets ridden occasionally now.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Spyder said:


> Nope was never unsound. I just can't ride anymore and the BOer's daughter is busy with boyfriends so only gets ridden occasionally now.


How about you fly me over there and I ride him =]


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I'll take him *wink* I've told you over and over and over that he'd make a great Eventer. 

He looks fabulous!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

you sure can't tell he is a senior citizen


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Coming out of the barn










And having grass on the lawn...LOL


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I always like seeing your boy Spyder! He is gorgeous and no, he doesn't look his age. Thanks for posting them!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I love the lighter brown on his muzzle in that last picture of him grazing. I just want to snuggle it!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Jake and Dai said:


> I love the lighter brown on his muzzle in that last picture of him grazing. I just want to snuggle it!



LOL

It does show that while he looks black, he is in fact dark bay.:thumbsup:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice boy. May be you should lease him out to someone who could appreciate riding him.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> Nice boy. May be you should lease him out to someone who could appreciate riding him.



I would never ever recommend a lease or do that ever again.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

He's lovely  Nothing better than a happy healthy horse


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Spyder said:


> I would never ever recommend a lease or do that ever again.


Why?? Of course to each own, I just think it's better for the horse to be in work as long as he can handle it/enjoys.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> Why?? Of course to each own, I just think it's better for the horse to be in work as long as he can handle it/enjoys.


 
Eh.
I can see both parts, I sort of leased my 19 yo school master once a week to my trainer to use in an advanced lesson as he had the moves- you didn't ask right, he didn't do it. Safe as houses, and superb mover.

Then from once a week, it turned to three times a week, tue, wed, thu. Sometimes a Sat. Thats my fault for letting it get out of hand, but I spent more time correcting what they'd done in those days.
My tack was NEVER put away properly- I'm not fussy either. If the saddle blankets wet, take it off. If the girth is wet, take it off. Wash the bit, put the cover on the saddle.
He was rarely groomed properly, I had to trim all his feathery bits off his lower legs because of the sand.
I'm all for disciplining a misbehaving horse- one big thing though don't EVER hit my horse's round the head. I caught a girl doing this with a brush as I turned up at the yard, I don't know what he'd done, but nothing warrents having a horse smacked round the head.
My dad leases his mare to a girl who is a better rider than him in some aspects and she is maticulous. 
I have seen so many horror stories develop around me- one horse on our yard is flatwork only, leaser got on him and jumped a 1.10m jump, no boots on (which he needed) without warming up and cooling down. Just jumped. He spent 4 months on box rest with tendon damage.

Each to their own, but I wouldn't do it.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

I considered leasing my horse a couple years ago, when I was gallivanting all over Scotland for work and not riding more than two or three times per week as a result. I then decided the stress of having the horse sitting around getting out of shape was NOTHING compared to how I'd feel worrying over what someone was doing to my horse, or what I would be doing to a poor, hapless leaser!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Don't forget everyone he is a stallion so that makes the risk greater. A stallion that develops bad habits because of mishandling is a risk that outweighs any possible benefits of having him ridden, just because I have chosen to retire him.

The BO'ers daughter is the only one allowed to ride him as she was riding him before these last few years and I have been working with her so she knows all his quirks.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

True (about the stallion). Well.. May be one day I'll come over there so you'll teach me how to ride your stallion! :lol:


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

LOL I'll lend you Duffy too, that way you'll be able to tackle ANY moody, stubborn mare


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

DuffyDuck said:


> LOL I'll lend you Duffy too, that way you'll be able to tackle ANY moody, stubborn mare


Duffy, you didn't try my mares. :wink: One is moody, alphish, and with the strong opinion of her own on everything, other one is stubborn and close-minded. So I have enough fun riding usually!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Put that in one and you get close to Duffy.. ahh, my trainer said she's never EVER known a horse so... stubborn and difficult as Duffy. 
She has respect for five people. My trainer, her other half, me, my dad, and my 5ft2 mum. Everyone else she puts her head too high for a halter, or shows her butt too!! ...mares -headdesk- I have never ever ridden a mare, or horse quite like my Duffy haha! Saying that, she didn't buck me off because she didn't like a bit o.0 x


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Well Kitten and Duffy.....sounds like all your mares need to be laid by my boy!!!!


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Spyder said:


> Well Kitten and Duffy.....sounds like all your mares need to be laid by my boy!!!!
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


That was just to funny! He's a lovely old guy Spyder


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Spyder said:


> Well Kitten and Duffy.....sounds like all your mares need to be laid by my boy!!!!
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:



He'd need a step up :twisted:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

DuffyDuck said:


> He'd need a step up :twisted:



He is good at flying leaps.......................:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Spyder said:


> He is good at flying leaps.......................:rofl::rofl::rofl:



I think the technical term is rearing ;D

Besides.. I don't recognise the AWS :twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Spyder said:


> Well Kitten and Duffy.....sounds like all your mares need to be laid by my boy!!!!
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Geez! No way! They have too many defects to throw little copies around.... :lol:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> Geez! No way! They have too many defects to throw little copies around.... :lol:



They may not be copies of your mare. LOL

Spy has, over all his babies thrown only males...all dark bay...all jump out of paddocks before they are 1 year old and all have his easy temperament. None are smaller than 16:1 hh.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Spyder said:


> They may not be copies of your mare. LOL
> 
> Spy has, over all his babies thrown only males...all dark bay...all jump out of paddocks before they are 1 year old and all have his easy temperament. None are smaller than 16:1 hh.


It's interesting, I always thought dam influences more then sir. 

My paint confo-wise potentially could be a candidate for breeding, but her disposition is such that it's a last thing I want to have in foal. And my qh is not a good candidate just because of her confo. 

P.S. My paint jumped out too as a yearling. She's whooping 15'1 now. :wink:


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Ahh, if Duffy didn't have such ducky front legs... I'd maybe breed her to a pony, and that way get a normal sized horse as the end result xD


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> It's interesting, I always thought dam influences more then sir.
> 
> P.S. My paint jumped out too as a yearling. She's whooping 15'1 now. :wink:


In most cases yes but some stallions seem to stamp certain characteristics on every foal no matter what the dam looks like.

I have put him to a variety of mares and certain things keep coming out no matter what. His first mare was the worst tempered thing. Couldn't get near the mare to even handle the foal until we weaned it. Go into her stall and she would turn her rear to you and she WOULD kick. She would even look to male sure she aimed right.

That foal is grown and a friend of mine who bought the weanling uses him for teaching the disabled. Foal was bad for only 2 weeks and with handling came around just fine.

How is that for temperament influence.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I'd say that is pretty darn good!

We have a mare at our place, which is known as the 'guard dog' and the first two weeks you have to watch out and keep fingers crossed the mare doesn't kick the foal to death.

However, the foals have super, super temperament.


----------

